# Sunday Butt Whoopin' and plan change



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We were going to make a longer run and do some Wahoo-ing but the seas we experienced changed our minds and sent us deep dropping. Last three trips had some great Tilefish action. Best bite was in 780-800ft. Bite was slower outside of that range. Drift was perfect. Kept a few tiles a piece and came in. Wahoo, keep growing. We will be back out for you soon


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful Tiles! Never caught one…or anything else from 800 feet!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Monsters !!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Monsters !!


I have several areas I target that give up a lot of big tiles but I don't like to hit them more than a couple times a season and only take what we need. The biggest I've caught there was 48lbs.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice tiles!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I have several areas I target that give up a lot of big tiles but I don't like to hit them more than a couple times a season and only take what we need. The biggest I've caught there was 48lbs.


Good on you ! I've read on here that those deep water fish are really slow growing and not to fish a spot out. You catching those studs are proof that you are keeping your spots private and not getting carried away wiping them out. Nice job !


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

nice!
never caught one but I'm gonna


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are nice Tiles. A 48 lb'er is studly!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I will trade you a couple of my super secret hard head spots for a couple of those jumbo tile spots! Besides, youd be getting a better deal because you wouldnt have to spend so much in gas!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah.....I'll think about it Jason. Pretty tempting offer, but then again, I don't recall an invite to pound Flounder today so...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was going to give you a ring but its a pretty advanced technique and I didnt have time for newbs today.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know, but I would've brought you a weeks supply of Summer's Eve for the coaching.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Tiles*

Awesome Tiles Chris


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude, it was the beer AND the buff AND I didnt eat anything. I puss out on one blue marlin and I will never hear the end of it...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Dude, it was the beer AND the buff AND I didnt eat anything. I puss out on one blue marlin and I will never hear the end of it...


I'll make sure your grand kids tease you about it.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice tiles. umm-umm- good!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

On my boat's bucket list, nice catch!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud tiles


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Dude, it was the beer AND the buff AND I didnt eat anything. I puss out on one blue marlin and I will never hear the end of it...



You pussed out on your 1st blue marlin!!!! You did redeem yourself with that tuna though.



Nice tiles Chris, looks like yall will eat good for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*thank you Chris*

Thank you for the post Chris, quality over quantity, kudos to you we all can beneficiate from your thoughtful approach, like not raping a spot and being conservative and respectful, respect what the ocean is offering us and manage it , probably better for all of us as well not to post pictures showing a massacre, picures are powerful and so are lawmakers...
just wanted to say thank you, hopefully it will inspire some anglers on here, I always enjoy your posts and as well the knowledge you share on here.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful fish and great pic - tks for the report!


----------



## Ruuruu (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice tiles Chris v , my croaker custom rods ever get in???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ruuruu said:


> Nice tiles Chris v , my croaker custom rods ever get in???


I had to completely rebuild them. The action was all wrong


----------



## Ruuruu (Jan 3, 2015)

Long as there rite I got dumped twice last year so going up in line class should fix it or at least that s what you told me as I handed over several hundred dollars for custom croaker rods. Call me when there in season is rite around the corner and wanting to go scout new areas!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

if you don't mind what is the weight of either fish. nice catch.


----------

